# Tamron 28-300 VC vs. Canon 70-300 IS USM



## Gritts (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi guys,
I've got an internal struggle going on here:
For the longest time I've been wanting the Tamron AF 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 XR Di LD VC lens.  I like this lens a LOT because of how compact it is, yet how wide the zoom range is.  I also know the VC is remarkable because of the 3-coil system they have going on, compared to the usual two.  The only problem I'm thinking of is the AF on that lens- noisy and slow.
Thats where the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM comes into play.  I've heard the AF is incredibly fast and quiet on this lens.  I was thinking it might be worth it to sacrifice the extra 42mm and 3-coil system to buy this lens just for the AF.
Any suggestions?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 21, 2008)

Buy the Canon.

I tried a 28-300 VC (Nikon version) and the 300 end is quite soft.


----------

